# Need help on value 29, 27 have chance to buy and a colt annaconda 44 mag



## manitou210 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have a chance to buy fellow wants me to make him a offer I have no idea on value of revolvers 
The 8" 29 44 mag he claims he only fired 10 shots with it he said it was like kicking stallion and it hurt him
The 6" 27 357 mag he fired maybe 150 rounds


----------



## pendennis (Jul 6, 2011)

The S&W's will likely bring around $1K, to $1.5K, depending on condition. The display cases are a plus, and both revolvers are from the "Pinned and Recessed" era (pre-ca. 1982). If you can negotiate prices under $1K, you're ahead of the game. The display cases look to be in excellent condition. Usually the flocking deteriorates in them. The Model 29 will probably bring the least, since 4" and 6.5" models are the most popular. The Model 27 in a 6" barrel is a "standard" and a lot of them were built.

The Colt Anaconda is another story. Those start at around $1.5K, and go up dramatically from there. It has what looks like the original box, grips, and instruction manual. All those are pluses to the value. The Anaconda is a sturdier gun than the Model 29, and I'd opt for it if I were going to shoot one actively.

Offer him $3K for all three.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

pendennis offers excellent information. I agree with what he said.


----------

